# Best way to cut in light boxes in siding block?



## smkie (Feb 11, 2010)

Just want to see how you guys mount lights on clap board siding blocks or siding with the same idea. How do you mount your box or what is use method, ive used pancake boxes and even CARLOn old work boxes laugh but havent done much with house and siding much.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stub out wire, cut out siding block with RotoZip and use 3/0 pop-in box. Better yet, use siding block that has its own box built in.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on if the siding is already up. 'Round here, roughing a house in means there's no siding, so I just stub out a wire... the siding crew installs a mounting block and I install an 8b box.

What do to with existing siding depends on what it is (steel/aluminum, vinyl, hardiplank).


----------



## smkie (Feb 11, 2010)

3/0 pop in box not sure if im familar with this install?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

smkie said:


> Just want to see how you guys mount lights on clap board siding blocks or siding with the same idea. How do you mount your box or what is use method, ive used pancake boxes and even CARLOn old work boxes laugh but havent done much with house and siding much.


 

Check out Arlington products. They have gizmos to solve problems you have not even thought of yet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

smkie said:


> 3/0 pop in box not sure if im familar with this install?


More or less like 480's 8B process:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Take those fiber boxes, tape a dollar to them, then chunk them as far as you can into a corn field. Then you could say you tossed out something with some value.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Take those fiber boxes, tape a dollar to them, then chunk them as far as you can into a corn field. Then you could say you tossed out something with some value.:laughing:


At least I didn't post one of these.











:laughing:​


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ​


What size hole saw do you need for those boxes? I'm thinking 4".


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> At least I didn't post one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cripes! My harddrive almost crashed... Dangerous I tells ya.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

bruce6670 said:


> What size hole saw do you need for those boxes? I'm thinking 4".


3-5/8" will do you good.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bruce6670 said:


> What size hole saw do you need for those boxes? I'm thinking 4".


I don't know about the Allied one's, but the Union one's use a 3-5/8" hole saw.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can also put a receptacle in the box in MDShunks picture.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Arlington DSBVS1W 1 Gang Siding in Box (White)*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jusme123 said:


> *Arlington DSBVS1W 1 Gang Siding in Box (White)*http://www.electriciantalk.com/Arlington DSBVS1W 1 Gang Siding in Box (White)


In old work, electricians get to pick the siding block most of the time. In new work, you're seldom so lucky. You get whatever the siding guys put up and are made to deal with it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> In old work, electricians get to pick the siding block most of the time. In new work, you're seldom so lucky. You get whatever the siding guys put up and are made to deal with it.


When quoting new construction, I supply the siding block. I'll charge extra if they want to supply their own. I want the block and box in one unit, and I'll put it up before the siding guys start!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> When quoting new construction, I supply the siding block. I'll charge extra if they want to supply their own. I want the block and box in one unit, and I'll put it up before the siding guys start!


Fantastic. I like to do that, but about 25% of the time they want color-matched j-blocks and not the white one's we get from Arlington. Then you're stuck with what the siding guy provides.

Knowing that the j-blocks from the siding companies seldom accomodate more than a coach light (size-wise), I sometimes have mounted a piece of plywood and had the siding guy wrap that in color-matched coil stock if they want a color match. He can J around that then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

smkie said:


> Just want to see how you guys mount lights on clap board siding blocks or siding with the same idea. How do you mount your box or what is use method, ive used pancake boxes and even CARLOn old work boxes laugh but havent done much with house and siding much.


 This might help..http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=gOgrTZrvB8SblgfHyt3rCg&ved=0CEYQ8gIwAA#


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Fantastic. I like to do that, but about 25% of the time they want color-matched j-blocks and not the white one's we get from Arlington. Then you're stuck with what the siding guy provides.
> 
> Knowing that the j-blocks from the siding companies seldom accomodate more than a coach light (size-wise), I sometimes have mounted a piece of plywood and had the siding guy wrap that in color-matched coil stock if they want a color match. He can J around that then.


 

I have not had the color issue yet, but it may come up some day. That is if I ever quote a new home or garage again.

Regarding the plywood, I have done that on new services on old homes. On the first 200 amp new service I did, the home was going to be sided a month later. They were going to put vinyl siding over the wood siding. I mounted a 3/4 inch x 1' x 8' plywood strip wrapped with aluminum fascia. That gave me something to mount my meter, mast, grounding bridge, grounding conduit , and conductor to. When the siding guy showed up, all he had to do was mount j channel on each side of it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Some of Arlington Products products are available at Maynards now. Unfortunately, they are in the same isle as the blue boxes.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had to hang some Address-O-Lites on vinyl siding. Personally, I would have just screwed them straight to the wall, as it would have looked fine. But the GC demanded a j-block behind them, and that I install it. That's always been someone else's job. But I just used two standard blocks and modified them with my tin snips. Looked fantastic.


----------

